# Our Turn Theme litter!



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

The breeding took place today! At the last minute I changed my mind and went with my gut! : Tauri has been bred to Boston!
http://www.arcanegoldens.com/turn.htm

Anyone that has previously inquired prior to Teals pups ...I am accepting reservations on this litter now


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Heather--Tauri and Boston. Wow! I should sign right up!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking forward to pictures! I love the name ideas! How fun!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, Love 'Turn Around Bright Eyes'...that pup's gotta be a girl named Bonnie. Great theme!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jenny Wren said:


> Oh Heather--Tauri and Boston. Wow! I should sign right up!!


:--smirk::--heart:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

You have some beautiful looking parents-to-be!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a great pair!!! Wish I could sign up! : )


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

One of these days....I'm gonna sign up too...

Trying to find a name between the lines of this song...by the Byrds, and a fav of mine:

_To everything - turn, turn, turn
There is a season - turn, turn, turn
And a time for every purpose under heaven

A time to be born, a time to die
A time to plant, a time to reap
A time to kill, a time to heal
A time to laugh, a time to weep

To everything - turn, turn, turn
There is a season - turn, turn, turn
And a time for every purpose under heaven

A time to build up, a time to break down
A time to dance, a time to mourn
A time to cast away stones
A time to gather stones together

To everything - turn, turn, turn
There is a season - turn, turn, turn
And a time for every purpose under heaven

A time of war, a time of peace
A time of love, a time of hate
A time you may embrace
A time to refrain from embracing

To everything - turn, turn, turn
There is a season - turn, turn, turn
And a time for every purpose under heaven

A time to gain, a time to lose
A time to rend, a time to sew
A time to love, a time to hate
A time of peace, I swear it's not too late!_


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

It should be a fun theme to work with ...I am hoping Tauri has a nice moderate litter for her finale ...she has given me some very nice kids  
Boston is just one of my favorite guys and compliments her in many ways. It shall be exciting to see the results


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I wish some breeder when I was ready to plunk down for a puppy would either do a nautical theme or lighthouse theme.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so excited for you!!!
They are beautiful dogs and are sure to have beautiful babies 
We'll all be on pins and needles waiting to see!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> I wish some breeder when I was ready to plunk down for a puppy would either do a nautical theme or lighthouse theme.


 
Hey B, this might be the breeder for you......http://www.regattagoldens.com/ right here in Dallas.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I could only wish I could sign up. I'll have to wait. Boo hoo


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> I wish some breeder when I was ready to plunk down for a puppy would either do a nautical theme or lighthouse theme.


I could work with this from OBX lighthouses!
Hattie (Hatteras)
Bodie (Bodie Island)
Tuck (Currituck)
uh-oh
Ocra?:no: (Ocracoke)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

moverking said:


> One of these days....I'm gonna sign up too...
> 
> Trying to find a name between the lines of this song...by the Byrds, and a fav of mine:
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike! I was trying to do the same, but didn't have much luck... All I got is: Time to Turn Turn Turn 

My other brainstorming sessions came up with...

Turn 'n Burn (for the poker fanatics)
It's my turn to shine
A Turn for the Better (call name Betty! )
Turn it up (as in the opening of Sweet Home Alabama)
Three point turn
Apple Turnover

Definitely a good theme to choose, Heather!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Good luck with this breeding and the puppies to come. Your website is very impressive. A three year guarantee is great!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Ah, Love 'Turn Around Bright Eyes'...that pup's gotta be a girl named Bonnie. Great theme!


I also like "Turn Around Bright Eyes", they gonna be beautiful pups, congrats!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

1st sign today!!!!!! Tauri is off her food .....Ultrasound on 07/16/09 :crossfing


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the theme too- one of my first thoughts was "Turn the Beat Around".


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> I like the theme too- one of my first thoughts was "Turn the Beat Around".


lol now you have me humming that song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> I wish some breeder when I was ready to plunk down for a puppy would either do a nautical theme or lighthouse theme.


Nygel is from the "Water" theme! His reg'd name is Ambertru's Nygel Ise the Bye (Ise the bye that builds the boats, and Ise the bye that sails them.....)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Ultrasound today!!!!!!!! 9 possibly 10 puppies!!!!!!!! Gadds Tauri!!!!!!!! what a birthday present announcement!!!!!!!!!!! I guess she's packed to the rafters!!!!!!!!!::doh:
*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

arcane said:


> *Ultrasound today!!!!!!!! 9 possibly 10 puppies!!!!!!!! Gadds Tauri!!!!!!!! what a birthday present announcement!!!!!!!!!!! I guess she's packed to the rafters!!!!!!!!!::doh:
> *



How exciting!!! Man, I wish I was getting one of those babies


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy-Moly Heather !!!!! That's a whole busload of babies !!!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW OH WOW!!!!!! Puppies galore!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Yah so much for "a nice small litter would be nice Tauri" Boston thinks it's pretty amusing as well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

As soon as hubster saw your site and the Dam and Sire, he told Sophie and Duke "Boy kids, if I was a millionaire you'd have another brother or sister". Lovely pairing for sure.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you Loboto -Me:wave:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

YAHOOO! I guess she wanted to go out with a bang?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the ultimate name considering the Ultrasound results should be Arcane's TURN BACK TIME! lol:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather, I soooo wish I was ready for another!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

arcane said:


> I think the ultimate name considering the Ultrasound results should be Arcane's TURN BACK TIME! lol:


Maybe Cher is in that busload of babies!!!!!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Well done Boston, he must be rather pleased with himself, lol..


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness. That is alot of puppies! Congratulations!! Now we have to just wait............


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

DanielleH said:


> Well done Boston, he must be rather pleased with himself, lol..


Oh he sure is!!!!!!! and here I thought breed early and get a smaller litter!!!!! NOT!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't wait to see them. Lot's of pups!!!


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Cant wait to see the pups!! Congrats!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,i can't wait to see pictures of little ones.I am very happy for you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*13 days to go: getting uncomfy!*

Poor Tauri  getting rather big! but she still wants to go after that KONG!!!!!!!! As much as we haven't had a decent summer, I am hoping for a cool August for her and the babies :crossfing


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's on the huge litter! I've been away and didn't see until this morning just how pups she'll be having. I hope you do have a cooler August so she'll be comfortable.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heather.... you really need to get her one of these to help her stay comfortable. http://www.amazon.com/Canine-Cooler-Large-36-inches/dp/B00095NZ12 We got the medium size for our ole aussie girl, and I can hardly get her off of it. I have the human pillow size for me and my night flushes....... WONDERFUL.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck for your up and coming litter, I'm sure they're going to be absolutley gorgeous and if she has that many... I don't envy you the sleepless nights... all worth it in the end though!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Heather.... you really need to get her one of these to help her stay comfortable. http://www.amazon.com/Canine-Cooler-Large-36-inches/dp/B00095NZ12 We got the medium size for our ole aussie girl, and I can hardly get her off of it. I have the human pillow size for me and my night flushes....... WONDERFUL.


I need the human version of this. I've been tossing and turning and throwing the sheets off. Thanks Betty!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I know, I know..... major hyjack, but here's where I ordered the human version. http://sitincomfort.com/chilcoolandc.html


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Good luck for your up and coming litter, I'm sure they're going to be absolutley gorgeous and if she has that many... I don't envy you the sleepless nights... all worth it in the end though!


Knock on wood! Tauri is an awesome mom! so just pray all is well with delivery:crossfing Ill feel better once they are here as per usual!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm sure you will! I can't imagine all the worries that go on while wating!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw! She is looking mighty big! I bet the puppies can't wait to get outta there either. I'm so excited


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Aw! She is looking mighty big! I bet the puppies can't wait to get outta there either. I'm so excited


Me too!! Only 12 more days to go!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Me too!! Only 12 more days to go!


*If Tauri follows her past patterns she should have them in 11 days!
*


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*and dad.........*

..........hmmmmph non chalant other than in dire need of a good groom!!!!:doh: yes he is frog doggin & the kong is behind him! amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Eleven! Even BETTER!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather, I can imagine how excited you are!!!
I'm excited and I'm not even getting one 
Those are a couple of gorgeous dogs you've got there.
I just love Boston!!! but I love the big goofy boys  Can't get enough of them!

I sooooooo can't wait for another


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Heather, I can imagine how excited you are!!!
> I'm excited and I'm not even getting one
> Those are a couple of gorgeous dogs you've got there.
> I just love Boston!!! but I love the big goofy boys  Can't get enough of them!
> ...


thank you! I am excited to see what is produced with this combination.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Puppies arrived this morning by emerg C-section ...mom is groggy, but doing ok thus far..puppies are ok at this hour, I do have a couple very tiny ones, keep them in your prayers, 9 girls! 2 boys ...sheesh what's with all the GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll pray for the pups and momma, and especially for you who's probably in need of some much needed rest right about now in this bittersweet time. Keep up the strength, but don't forget to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Heather - we are cheering for them at our house. Do you have homes figured out for that many?! Geesh! What a week! You need to treat yourself to a spa day as soon as they are healthy.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Heather - we are cheering for them at our house. Do you have homes figured out for that many?! Geesh! What a week! You need to treat yourself to a spa day as soon as they are healthy.


a spa day????? perhaps a spa week ...I do have girl puppies available if they all make it....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

They are going to make it, Heather. And if you do lose one, just know that she is going so that Jaiden can have his very own golden in heaven.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Sending prayers your way. Think positive!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats to Boston, Tauri and YOU!! My thoughts are with everyone - especially the smaller ones!! 

Keep us posted on the progress!!!


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope they are all healthy and can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed that the smaller puppies pull through and that Momma Tauri is doing well after the c-section. Keep us posted. Prayers headed your way.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heather, congratulations on getting everyone on the ground in one piece. Fingers crossed that the little ones rally well. My thoughts are still with you and Rikki. Perhaps helping with these new little lives will ease a tiny bit of your broken hearts....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers to Tauri and babies. I hope you find some extra joy in this extra special litter.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations I hope all the puppies are well and Tauri recovers well from her C section.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay for puppies! Congratulations to you, & mama Tauri. I have all the pups, mom and you in my thoughts and hope for the best. I can't wait to see pictures and I look forward to your updates!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for all of you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Mommy & babes day1*

Tauri is starting to look like herself again...she is caring for the babies well, I finally got their ribbons on and weighed...ranges are 9.7 oz's to 13.5 ozs. Smaller than what I am used to. But it was a full house.The littlest one is strong so praying she gains some today:crossfing ...


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

OH Heather, What a beautiful BIG family!!! Happy to hear Tauri is doing better. 
Love the picture.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

OMG I want one of these pups!!!! As for suggestions... How about "Turn About" then some one could add on Is Fair Play


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

LizShort said:


> OMG I want one of these pups!!!! As for suggestions... How about "Turn About" then some one could add on Is Fair Play



well I just happen to have oodles of girls available!!!!!! I am trying not to think that there are 9 in there!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Heather, they're all beautiful. Take care of yourself, too, girl


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad everyone is doing well. Love the picture of mom and her puppies. Keeping you all in our prayers. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

congrats on the pups, Heather. prayers going up for the little ones.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I was viewing that picture and Bogey licked the computer screen. He's never done that before. I think he's sending them his love. Best of luck for a great day for tiny girl and the others!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*So excited!*

ELEVEN!  Holy moly! 

Congrats to you, Tauri, and Boston! What a bunch! 

Will be thinking of everyone lots and sending strong healthy thoughts their way!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> ELEVEN!  Holy moly!


there were 12 puppies --one little guy didn't make it  Tauri was very weak going into this as she had not eaten well the last week, the heat has been horrendous and she was so very big...One pup arrived @ home, after 3 hrs of labouring with no other pups arriving I made the call, one pup did arrive en route to the vet at 2:00 am but I just wasn't going to put her through any more stress ...it was very hard for me to witness the section, it just brought back too many memories of Fallon ...I really don't think I'll be breeding for a while after this ...I am so grateful Tauri is here with me and so far her babies are hanging in ...


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations on the new litter. I hope the puppies get stronger and I hope Tauri gets her strength back. You must be just absolutely exhausted right now. Please take care of yourself and my thoughts and prayers are still with you, Rikki and now these fragile little puppies.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> Congratulations on the new litter. I hope the puppies get stronger and I hope Tauri gets her strength back. You must be just absolutely exhausted right now. Please take care of yourself and my thoughts and prayers are still with you, Rikki and now these fragile little puppies.


* Exhaustion has taken on a brand new meaning for me *


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

The heat the last week really has been something hasn't it? I don't blame her one bit for feeling off. I wasn't exactly comfortable myself and I don't have nearly the hair nor the condition to deal with! 

That's sad that one little one didn't make it  poor little guy. I'm glad you made the call to do the section, even with your past experience with them, hopefully it wasn't too terrible to go through again. 

Maybe things will calm down a little now so you can take it easy. :crossfing Thinking about you guys (human and furry) lots.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*on a positive note....*

one thing that is positive is she is now eating again :yipee: if this humidity would go she would be more comfortable ...so pray for a break in temps!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

new life, how very exciting! loved the photo, wow. 
Take care, I'll be looking for (lots of) updated photos, they do grow so fast.
Glad to hear "mom" is doing well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BTW, Tito came from a litter of 11 also...
9 boys
2 girls!

A lot of people looking for little girls were disappointed!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am thankful Tauri is feeling better, and I cannot believe the stress youre under. Hopefully the pups, with their brand new lives, will blossom and make you proud.


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Those puppies are so cute, Congrats Tauri, you've done well! Can't wait to take one of those little Girls home!

-Will


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Will, are you getting one of the puppies?!?! I am soooooooooooo jealous!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather,
My computer is down at home so I am now just getting updated - good thing for computers at work!!!
Congratulations!!! That's a whole pile of puppies you've got there
I'm so glad Tauri is starting to feel better. 
Having had 2 C-sections myself, I can definitely feel for her  And I was only having 1 at a time!!!!
Take care. You and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Will, are you getting one of the puppies?!?! I am soooooooooooo jealous!


 
Yes, my wife and I ("Luci" on the forum) will be getting one  

Btw, I see you're from Bloomington, I spent a few weeks down there last year, great town


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> Yes, my wife and I ("Luci" on the forum) will be getting one
> 
> Btw, I see you're from Bloomington, I spent a few weeks down there last year, great town


Congratulations!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*photos day 3*

here are a couple this morning...Tauri is looking more herself & we finally have a bit of a gain in the puppies  Li'l miss purple is on the top of the pile and is now 10.1 oz!!!!:yipee:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how you do it! They are precious Heather. My Shadow was purple boy. I always look at purple first!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

aww congrats on the pups!!!! i understand it must be stressful breeding and caring for pups and everything that goes with it....hopefully by the time we are ready to get another golden pup you will be breeding again....your goldens are beautiful!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I don't know how you do it! They are precious Heather. My Shadow was purple boy. I always look at purple first!


I am on auto pilot.....I don't know how either


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> I am on auto pilot.....I don't know how either


One moment at a time... Give those pups and Tauri a hug for me. They are a precious gift and they were meant to be.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Heather they are so so adorable. Wish I was looking for a 3rd.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

SO glad they are gaining and Tauri is getting back to her old self. She's a wonderful mother to her 11 babies!!! I can't imagine!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

aww, congrats! the puppies are so cute!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

YAY more pictures! I have become a very frequent visitor of your website : 

Glad that everyone is doing well!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Heather they are so so adorable. Wish I was looking for a 3rd.


I do too!!!!!!! lol


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww! I love piles of puppies!! I can't wait to see which one gets to go home with Will & Sarah and become Molson's new best friend 

Ma & Paw (pun intended! haha) have given you quite the colour scheme... lots of beautiful colours I see!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll bet if we lived closer DH would fall in love. I'm always ready. For some reason getting a female golden around here is really, really, hard.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

esSJay said:


> I can't wait to see which one gets to go home with Will & Sarah and become Molson's new best friend


Me neither! 

Thank you for the new pictures Heather!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

They are very cute! I love puppy pictures. Glad to hear that Tauri is feeling better!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Awww! I love piles of puppies!! I can't wait to see which one gets to go home with Will & Sarah and become Molson's new best friend
> 
> Ma & Paw (pun intended! haha) have given you quite the colour scheme... lots of beautiful colours I see!


there is a beautiful spectrum of color in there!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'll bet if we lived closer DH would fall in love. I'm always ready. For some reason getting a female golden around here is really, really, hard.


Kim nothing would make me happier than knowing one of our babies is in your loving hands


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay for Ms. Liliac! Just the news I was hoping to hear this morning.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Heather, I think you need to call my husband and tell him that one of those girls is destined to be Bogey's sister. He's Canadian, maybe you two can have some kind of special bond that will allow you to be more persuasive than I am. Throw in a few "eh"s and a Labatt Blue or something.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a good Mom Tauri is and her babies are beautiful.Thats a lot of clean up, must keep her busy 24/7.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad to hear Momma and pups are doing well. Looking forward to seeing those little babies grow.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

That is one huge beautiful puppy pile.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know how you do it! They are precious Heather!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I don't know how you do it! They are precious Heather!


Well the way I see it I really have no choice...I would love to crawl into a little hole right now, I did start bottle feeding a few of the pups last evening, and will do a couple supp's today. This is such a big litter and Tauri needs some assistance, the pups are doing well just not gaining how I like ...


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Your hard work and dedication is definitely appreciated Heather. Thank you so much!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*day 4*



Luci said:


> Your hard work and dedication is definitely appreciated Heather. Thank you so much!


the only thanks I need is when I see, full bellies, content pups, and see that weight scale start to rise  thankfully it is cooler today with a nice breeze...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I were there to help you. I would love to give hugs, support, and feed those babies. Think of these pups as Jaiden's. I'll bet Jaiden loved puppies.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I wish I were there to help you. I would love to give hugs, support, and feed those babies. Think of these pups as Jaiden's. I'll bet Jaiden loved puppies.


Jaiden did love the puppies and dogs, even though Adi tormented him and was constantly in his face  She has shown through all this that she is grieving as well...That dog is just so in tune to all that is around her ...she has even given Tauri the odd lick as they go out to potty, and Adi & Tauri are not the best of friends :


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh wow...... how completely adorable! Congrats!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww! I love the 3rd from the left with his little paw up in that first pic! 

Does Tauri have enough nipples to nurse them all at once or do you have to rotate them around?

Adi sounds like such a sweet girl!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tauri does have 8 good working teats, a couple that seem to be coming around, the more they nurse hopefully they'll pop...I leave them all with her and am just going to do 3 -4 bottle feeds a day for the little ones...I am home for 9 nights yet........


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just realized the pups had been born. Congratulations. You and your family have been through so much. Having these babies to care for and cuddle must be helping the days pass. Hugs to you and Rikki...I hope she's doing well.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I just realized the pups had been born. Congratulations. You and your family have been through so much. Having these babies to care for and cuddle must be helping the days pass. Hugs to you and Rikki...I hope she's doing well.


ironic isn't it?? the 2 most profound losses in my life...Jaiden & Fallon, I had to care for babies, and couldn't really think about much else ...I know Jaiden is cuddling with Fallon and watching over us...I can just see both their beautiful smiles as they frolic with the angels


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> I had to care for babies, and couldn't really think about much else


I'm inclined to think that things like that happen for a reason. Something to focus and concentrate on to help you to take it one day at a time. Glad they're helping you as much as you're helping them.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*We have a weight gain!!!!!!!!!!!! finally!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yes::banana:
*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> *We have a weight gain!!!!!!!!!!!! finally!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yes::banana:*


 
I didn't expect anything less... Dance!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

WAAHHHOOO! :greenboun


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Grow, puppies, grow!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

:artydude:jamming: Yippeeee!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Some good news, the babies are gaining weight!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

they are gorgeous. I wish we could get another pup


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I just saw this thread... congrats on the new babies.. they look gorgeous and sooo glad they are gaining weight!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Such great news about the weight gain! It is going to be so wonderful to watch them grow!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Heather,
I'm so happy to hear about the weight gain!!!
Good job to all  Can't wait to see some more pics.
Take care, you are in my thoughts.
Sherri


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Treat tonight.....day 5 photos*

I cant do this every time as it just takes too much time , but I thought I would give you a special treat tonight  here are a few pics today labeled with the puppies colors ........hope it works!!!!!

I had to change peach girl to white girl as I couldn't find a wider peach ribbon  our little town sucks for selection, and ric-rac is just non existent 

the darkest pups are: Black boy, Orange & Lime Girls
Medium areink,Turq, White, Red, Hunter Green Girls & Blue boy 
Light: Yellow, Purple 

ENJOY!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Such a happy sight. And they are looking plump already!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sweet! Is black boy the largest pup? He sure looks like it in these pics. Love his little face in the first pic. Nice mix of shading in the litter.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> So sweet! Is black boy the largest pup? He sure looks like it in these pics. Love his little face in the first pic. Nice mix of shading in the litter.


yes the biggest at this point are: Black,Blue & Orange 
there is a beautiful array of shades in here, truly a beautiful sight Boston's mom is darker so it doesn't surprise me I got a couple ******* :


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Lime and Purple! I love them all!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It always amazes me how small they start out. Then they turn into these 70 pound beauty's that still try to fit in our laps!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh.....how precious! Thanks for posting the pictures!!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

wow they are so cute!!!!! i wish we could get another one now!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AWWWW!!!! I just got giddy and can't stop scrolling up to look at how cute these little roly polys are  If you wake up tomorrow and they are all gone, it's because I came over and stole them all


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

They are so cute! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

what a beautiful bunch of pups. Glad to hear they're gaining weight.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

It was hard to tell before who was what colour, thanks for putting pictures up where you can see them individually!

I like orange and lime


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Luci said:


> It was hard to tell before who was what colour, thanks for putting pictures up where you can see them individually!
> 
> I like orange and lime


Taking two, eh?


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow... What a beautiful pair,the pups are going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LOL! I wish! Maybe we could work out a 2 for 1 deal? 

Nah, Kimm I think I'm leaning towards orange a bit more, but narrowed down to 2 out of 9 I think is pretty good!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> LOL! I wish! Maybe we could work out a 2 for 1 deal?
> 
> Nah, Kimm I think I'm leaning towards orange a bit more, but narrowed down to 2 out of 9 I think is pretty good!


lol!!!! don't tempt me : i am pleased to say at weigh in the puppies are doing wonderful! they are starting to look more roly poly, and pigment is coming!!! They shall be gorgeous! for you Li'l purple fans, she is a spunky little mite!!!! Blue boy is the largest today, black runner up and miss orange ...thankfully we didn't get the tornado that was predicted last evening ....Mom is also looking like a jersey cow , so I think I can back off on bottles


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, got to love purple. My purple boy saved my sanity! I so wish I got to see Tucker as a puppy. He must have been a fuzzmuffin. It's fun to watch all these pups grow.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You know how much I love to see your pups! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

OOH Heather, they're looking so cute! Getting so excited about them, they're growing so quick!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather, they are gorgeous!!!
I love Blue boy  He looks so comfy in that pic.

I caught my hubby looking at Timber's breeder's website.
I think he is getting the itch for another puppy 
For probably the first time in my life, *I *will be the voice of reason and say NO.
Timber's only 7 months and I'm not ready to share my time with him.

So saying that, I'm DEFINITELY not showing him these pics!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> Heather, they are gorgeous!!!
> I love Blue boy  He looks so comfy in that pic.
> 
> I caught my hubby looking at Timber's breeder's website.
> ...


haha Jay actually asked me if there was an update on these pups last night so I showed him the pics  I saw him crack a smile and I could tell he was trying hard to hold back any "Awwwwwww!"s in attempt to keep his manly composure


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sure lovin lime girl.... black boy too. They're all so precious.... what a wonderful gaggle of goldens!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

esSJay said:


> haha Jay actually asked me if there was an update on these pups last night so I showed him the pics  I saw him crack a smile and I could tell he was trying hard to hold back any "Awwwwwww!"s in attempt to keep his manly composure


Hang a picture on your bathroom mirror!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Go kim!*



Kimm said:


> Hang a picture on your bathroom mirror!


Go KIM... I'll offer a cut on however many you place via advertisement!!!!! OR just wrap one up and send it express!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I love watching pictures of growing puppies! I know, I know!!! No more puppies for me right now!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> Go KIM... I'll offer a cut on however many you place via advertisement!!!!! OR just wrap one up and send it express!!!!!!!!!!!:


These babies need to find extra special homes!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

How many of them have homes, Heather?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> How many of them have homes, Heather?


I think 6 at this point, both boys and 4 girls are presently reserved...I have a few inq and reservations lined up pending visits... 

I want to thank you Jill, Emily & furrkids for your very touching act of kindness, I was very surprised when I found your little package on my doorknob after a quick visit to town!!!!!! You are truly golden people


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of all of you...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Awm Heather, they are just adorable!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Heather,

Your babies are just so beautiful.

We got our Dylan from Bridlewold Kennels 11+ years ago, I still remember the Puppy scent ( I Love the way puppies smell ) 

We now have rescued dogs but Dylan started our LOVE of GOLDENS.

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

June


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*day 8*

pigment is almost in now, and pups are gaining slowly but steadily, this is similar to my Fallon litter that was so large, I was worried about one teat yesterday with Tauri, but after hot compresses and cabbage leaves, it is looking better this am  The boys are still the largest!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, they are just adorable! You will be chasing lots of pups around pretty soon!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Wow they grow so fast! They're starting to look a lot more puppy-ish now!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

the little burgers are quiet by day, noisy by night!!!!!!!! SLEEP DEPRIVED!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Those puppies are so precious and adorable. BUT I know they are a tonne of work too!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> the little burgers are quiet by day, noisy by night!!!!!!!! SLEEP DEPRIVED!!!!!!! lol


LOL! Sounds like you need to have a talk with mom and tell her to pass on the msg that you'd like to sleep some too!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> LOL! Sounds like you need to have a talk with mom and tell her to pass on the msg that you'd like to sleep some too!


Tauri doesn't appear to be having any trouble sleeping through their noises & squeaks!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*puppies @ 10 days!*

day 10! lil lime is the tiniest, and the boys are the bruisers! everyone else in between!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE little Miss Lime.... she was my pick from the get-go. From her color, I'm thinking she's a Margarita girl ( that's with salt, extra lime, and on the rocks!!!!!!)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I LOVE little Miss Lime.... she was my pick from the get-go. From her color, I'm thinking she's a Margarita girl ( that's with salt, extra lime, and on the rocks!!!!!!)


:--heart::--big_grin:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So cute! Such an array of colors!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sammydog said:


> So cute! Such an array of colors!


beautiful isn't it! this is my 1st litter with that many variations! just like a rainbow!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh wow Heather, many congrats on the litter, they are beautiful! I hope you're managing to snatch a few hours' sleep when you can, I remember it well!! I never felt as exhausted - ever- as when the pups were in their first few days. An a c section to deal with too...

Still, we all know what a joy these pups will be to you and your family, lots of smiles coming to your house in the next few weeks - they're precious!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I love turquoise (well all of them in reality) and she's always at the bottom of the pile!!!! Momma Tauri is feeding them well.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

They are stunning, Heather.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That's one beautiful pile of puppies


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!!! I like Pink and Orange! Oh ok and Lime is adorable too - her colour is beautiful! But Blue and Black are cute little porkers... ahh I can't decide which is my favourite!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How's Tauri recovering from her c-section?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> How's Tauri recovering from her c-section?


beautifully! you would even know she was sectioned! the incision was so neat and tidy, not an ounce of worry there, she did have one teat this past w/e I thought could develop into mastitis, but with hot packs and cabbage leaves and an increase in her A/B we beat it!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Awww teeny tiny lime is so sweet. Hope she catches up to her bigger brothers and sisters.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> beautifully! you would even know she was sectioned! the incision was so neat and tidy, not an ounce of worry there, she did have one teat this past w/e I thought could develop into mastitis, but with hot packs and cabbage leaves and an increase in her A/B we beat it!!!


That's good to hear - go Tauri!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LOL! Now they've done it... that whole colour changing thing! Pink is getting darker!

Any little personalities coming out yet?

ps I still love the looks of little miss lime! Any thoughts on if she'll catch up to her brothers and sisters in size?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heather, that is a gorgeous pile of puppies. If you can't figure out what to do with Orange, I'm sure the pup would love Colorado


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> LOL! Now they've done it... that whole colour changing thing! Pink is getting darker!
> 
> Any little personalities coming out yet?
> 
> ps I still love the looks of little miss lime! Any thoughts on if she'll catch up to her brothers and sisters in size?


i have no concern re: lime and her size, you should have seen Tauri when I brought her home at 9 wks!!! she was a mite of a thing!! personalities will emerge after the 2-3 wk mark when the puppies start to get on their feet, eyes and ears open, they are starting to slit now..each picture is different for coloring too..ill try to break up the groups of girls in photos based on color


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

So Precious! They appear to be doing great!! Just ADORABLE!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh what a beautiful pile of puppies! You and mom are doing a great job. They are getting so chubby. Glad everything is going well. Hope you are getting some rest. You all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They are so adorable! Black Boy is huge and little Lime Girl is a heart stealer. My Sam was the darkest pup and the runt, so I'm VERY partial to 'those' little ones. I can't wait to watch them grow!
You HAVE to get a picture, before they go to their homes, from lightest pup to darkest pup.


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

OOh, they're looking cuter and cuter! Just loving the picture updates! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> OOh, they're looking cuter and cuter! Just loving the picture updates! Can't wait to see more!


is that a hint!:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm thinking that's a big hint


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, time for more pictures!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

They look beautiful!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Hehe, thanks for the support.. Hint maybe! I just can't wait to take one of those cuties home! Time sure moves slowly when you're waiting for something


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Good for you for getting one!!!
You are right, time does move slowly when you are waiting!!!
We'll come along for the ride


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*day 13!*

OK!!! lol , I know how hard it is for you that are waiting, but the pups look the same in most of the photos  here are 3 just taken, eyes should be open in the next day or so and then they shall be trying to get on their feet, that's when I'll get more frequent pics : the darkest are, lime,pink,white girls & black boy...runner up orange girl, the others are lighter! they are all gaining well


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

They are beautiful!!
I wish I was ready for another one!!!
I'm so happy to hear they are all doing well.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the contrast in the 1st pic! blue boy and purple girls heads!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's amazing how they lay all over each other like that! They are too cute!


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

They pups are absolutely adorable. If I wasn't bringing one hone in a few weeks I would of been thinking real hard about one of them


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LOL! He doesn't have much in the way of patience... I should've mentioned that before. :curtain:

Now to wait until their personalities come in! lol, this is too funny. We made a list of girl pups that we thought were going to be the darkest. Orange, lime, pink, and white. I think it's pretty neat that we were so close!


Only 43 days until she comes home! Super duper excited! "Lucy" is our favorite topic of conversation!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

oh dear, had the 1st puppy, Mr Black fall out of the whelping box!!!!!!!! moving day in the am to the other box!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

They are so cute and there is quite a variety of colour in this litter. Some pups are quite dark and others very fair.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Do they all have homes now, Heather?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Do they all have homes now, Heather?


I still have a couple pending interviews, so if all go well I think I have one little girl unspoken for


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are amazing, beautiful bundles of blond joy!

It is a very good thing I live so far away!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I want one  I want another so bad. But my hubby wants a monster dog. Either a Mastiff or a Great dane. We cant agree so we are not getting another


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

arcane said:


> I still have a couple pending interviews, so if all go well I think I have one little girl unspoken for


Can I see a show of hands for those that would like the last little girl??? (hehe)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*2 wks in the weee hrs of the morning!*

mom and babies are moved into their other pen, set up for them so I can go back to work! Not looking forward to this 1st shift back for many reasons, I am always a wreck the 1st night away  in this photo they are spread all over the place, here's hoping with the cooler night temps they will pile ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They look so small next to Tauri! Good luck tonight. I know it's going to be hard going back.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So cute. They really do look so tiny!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

YAY! They're getting bigger!! :


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*hello puppies!*

wobbling around and eyes are almost fully open! then drive thru lunch!!!!!!!!

blue & black boys are by far the largest...the girls smaller but gaining, so I guess good things do come in tiny packages!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, you can totally see how much bigger the Blue cow is than all the girls! The boys must be bulking up so they can watch out for all 9 sisters!

So cute, I love the last pic of the feast!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Wow, you can totally see how much bigger the Blue cow is than all the girls!


lmao..he almost looks like he doesn't belong in there! and you pick him up, and he is a mush just like DADDIO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a lot of puppies!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

How is Tauri doing after her c section. Seems like it would hurt!

I'm just holding myself back...your application is filled out, but...

They are beautiful as always...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jenny Wren said:


> How is Tauri doing after her c section. Seems like it would hurt!
> 
> I'm just holding myself back...your application is filled out, but...
> 
> They are beautiful as always...


Don't hold back!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

How do you keep from cuddling them all the time? They are just too cute and sweet!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> wobbling around and eyes are almost fully open!


Wow! That didn't seem to take very long at all!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh wow! They are looking so cute! I can't believe how fast they're growing and transforming into beautiful puppies!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

They are soooo sweet!!!!
I agree with Sawyer4me - how do you get anything done???
Does the "novelty" ever where off?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jenny Wren said:


> How is Tauri doing after her c section. Seems like it would hurt!
> 
> I'm just holding myself back...your application is filled out, but...
> 
> They are beautiful as always...


you wouldnt even know Tauri had a section! I am very pleased with her recovery!!!!!! c'mon send that app!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Heather,
I'm not sure if this has been asked before but how did you decide on the "Turn" theme?
Timber's breeder explained how she came up with the theme for Timber's litter - the litter was conceived during a wicked snowstorm and was born on one of the coldest days of the year so the theme was "Cold".
I was curious how you came up with "Turn".
It must be fun to decide on something like that


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Hi Heather,
> I'm not sure if this has been asked before but how did you decide on the "Turn" theme?
> Timber's breeder explained how she came up with the theme for Timber's litter - the litter was conceived during a wicked snowstorm and was born on one of the coldest days of the year so the theme was "Cold".
> I was curious how you came up with "Turn".
> It must be fun to decide on something like that


well I had originally chosen Turn as a theme for another litter, which resulted in no puppies. (Sass) As there were so many good choices, I thought I would do this with Tauri's final litter...as I had always chosen a spin off of her name ....Pay Per View ( Payper & Paid themes) this was a bit different, and one name that I like that hasn't been chosen thus far is Don't Turn Back or No Turning Back. This incorperates a bit of Boston as well as he is Don't Look Back ...and with the amount of puppies needing names I guess it was a good choice!!!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

I think its a great theme, lots of great ideas so far, i'm liking the choices that have been picked by the families. How many puppies are still available?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think 2 girls at this point (pending a couple interviews) one fellow had to just cancel due to an illness with his grandmother. I am not concerned, I want them to get a bit bigger prior to many visits anyhow, they are still rather tiny! but gaining daily


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

arcane said:


> you wouldnt even know Tauri had a section! I am very pleased with her recovery!!!!!! c'mon send that app!!!!!!!!!!


Funny I was just on your website earlier today! Saw that you have a litter, partial to getting a male and that's why I opted not to contact. We're headed your way this weekend, cottage is just north of Napanee (on Beaver Lake). We "lost" on an app for a rescue pup and are now just going to go the breeder route for our golden. My parents have one (hence the photo and user name), but my SO and I are ready to get our own 

They are adorable.


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

arcane said:


> I think 2 girls at this point (pending a couple interviews) one fellow had to just cancel due to an illness with his grandmother. I am not concerned, I want them to get a bit bigger prior to many visits anyhow, they are still rather tiny! but gaining daily


 I can hardly believe how much they've grown already! Amazing that they go from being like little gerbils to big fluffy puppies in just a few weeks! Are their eyes fully open now?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Funny I was just on your website earlier today! Saw that you have a litter, partial to getting a male and that's why I opted not to contact. We're headed your way this weekend, cottage is just north of Napanee (on Beaver Lake). We "lost" on an app for a rescue pup and are now just going to go the breeder route for our golden. My parents have one (hence the photo and user name), but my SO and I are ready to get our own
> 
> They are adorable.


and you wouldn't consider a female? or an older girl?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> I can hardly believe how much they've grown already! Amazing that they go from being like little gerbils to big fluffy puppies in just a few weeks! Are their eyes fully open now?


 their eyes are pretty much open and just today I was talking and they had that "I hear voices look!" so I am pretty certain their ears are now open!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> and you wouldn't consider a female? or an older girl?


I was just thinking the same thing and almost PM'd ILMG!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

May I be so bold as to beg for another picture? :curtain:: 

Possibly of Miss Lime? 

(I figured if I was going to ask, I might as well go all out!)


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

arcane said:


> their eyes are pretty much open and just today I was talking and they had that "I hear voices look!" so I am pretty certain their ears are now open!!!!!!


I don't know how you stand it 
I think I'd be phoning into work sick just to stay home with them :smooch:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather,
I just checked out the pics on your website.
That Blue Boy is quite the bruiser!!!
LOL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> May I be so bold as to beg for another picture? :curtain::
> 
> Possibly of Miss Lime?
> 
> (I figured if I was going to ask, I might as well go all out!)


LOL! ok just cause you asked so nice!!!!!!!!! you do know, everyone can't have LIME!!!!!!!!!!!! : this little girl sure has a following!!!!!!!:smooch:


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

arcane said:


> and you wouldn't consider a female? or an older girl?


Will talk with the SO tonight. Going to PM you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> I don't know how you stand it
> I think I'd be phoning into work sick just to stay home with them :smooch:


fortunately I do shifts, 2 on 2 off, 3 on, 2 off, 2 on , 3 off .....this is my easy weeK!!!!!!! I can't wait for the weekend , and Rikki is coming home to snuggle puppies too!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

So Luci,
Are you taking one of these beauties home???


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Yup! I'm RockNRoll Lucy's wife  We're pretty excited!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*can you guess they are calling her "Lucy" : hey I thought orange was the favorite!!!!??? 
*


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Will is stuck between Orange and Pink, while I'm leaning towards Lime. He says it's too early to tell, blah blah blah... so we're just watching and waiting. Enjoying the pictures... :

lol, we're definitely calling her Lucy


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so excited for you!!!
They are all so beautiful, I know you will love whichever one you bring home 
And we'll get to watch her grow up on the forum!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My husband smiles every time he walks by and I have their photos in view.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so happy for you and so envious also!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!!! My favourites for these pics are Lime and the Porker that's wedged himself (assuming it's a boy!) under the side rails on the right side of that 2nd picture! I think I'm falling for Pink though, from previous pics and ones from your website.

I love how Lime is sleeping like she's standing up, with her legs sticking straight out. Molson still does this  it's so cute!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I just loaded some new pics on the site! I am too tired to load here as well! Nap time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww! Check out the size of that Earth Head - I mean Ms. Purple! haha Their heads look huge in relation to their itty bitty paws. 

The boys are still clearly in a different weight category than the girls!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

lol oh dear perhaps this may not have been a good combination! both Boston & Tauri are meat heads!!!!!! LOL


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL!

nah, they'll grow into them - they will just be Über smart! (Watch out, Will & Sarah!)


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

esSJay said:


> LOL!
> 
> nah, they'll grow into them - they will just be Über smart! (Watch out, Will & Sarah!)



I like the big head look  Yay for new pictures! 17 more days until we get to meet them! That's right... the count down is on!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

How are the doing for size? Is lime still the smallest? any of the girls even close to the boys in weight now?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> How are the doing for size? Is lime still the smallest? any of the girls even close to the boys in weight now?


without looking at my sheets/weight chart, off the top of my head, red and yellow I think are top for girls, yesterday I think white was the smallest girl...

lime,pink,white are pretty even, Tauri was a tiny girl when I brought her home, much smaller than the bruisers I am used to breeding, so this may be in line with her or just the combination of her to Boston....I have no fear of them being minute at maturity...they are just going to be smaller thru the growth period...I am sure once I add puppy mush they will take off!


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

They are adorable! I'msure you will have very good families to adpot them. I can't believe Sierra is 12 weeks already.


----------

